# Borland C++



## Da_iMac_Daddy (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm in a college level class at my high school, we use Borland C++. I was just wondering, I use Mi to edit Java and html and stuff like that. If I were to write programs at home would I still be able to bring it in on a disk and compile here at school?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Captain Code (Sep 6, 2002)

Yes, you should be able to just bring the c++ and header files in and compile them.  They are just text files with special names.


----------

